# Chaplin UPDATE



## Chaplin's daddy (Jan 3, 2011)

Hey guys, I captured a video of Chaplin doing the weird movement with his head that I had explained in previous posts.
Not that this may matter, but tonight he has been really irritated with his ears, so I used a cleansing solution to rinse and dry them.
Let me know what you guys think after seeing the video.
The movement I am talking about can be viewed at 35 seconds and then again at 40 seconds.

Thanks!

here is the link:


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

It says it's a private video :-(


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

I can't watch it either


----------



## glyndwr (Dec 4, 2010)

Cant see it !!


----------



## Chaplin's daddy (Jan 3, 2011)

hey guys, sorry about that! I think I fixed the problem...for some reason the video was listed as private so I changed it...hope you guys can view it now and give me some insight as to what is going on!

thanks!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I would have your vet look at it. It almost looks like it could be a small focal seizure.  I hope not. I would definitely have your vet take a look and see what they suggest. I don't think it has anything to do with his ears. He's not shaking his head the way I've seen dogs do when they have an ear infection.

Whatever it is ... it isn't normal. It certainly deserves a closer look.

He is a cutie by the way!


----------



## Fizzy Chihuahuas (Mar 8, 2010)

I agree , I think he needs to see a vet ... Hope he is ok x


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

I'd deffo get him to see a vet he is blinking an awful lot too!! Somethings not right poor thing


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

Definitely have him checked by a Vet, Zoey does that when she has seizures sometimes.


----------



## Chaplin's daddy (Jan 3, 2011)

Thanks everyone! Yeah I definitely knew that his behavior wasn't normal, but I just didn't know if it was a serious problem, thus I am not a vet  To those that have replied, my question is if it really were small focal seizures, would he be having a seizure 30-40 times a day? He does this activity every time that I pick him up and hold him for a minute. Also, when I cleaned his ears last night I just gently blew on them to make sure they dried and it caused him to do the same head jerk seen in the video???


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

We are not vets either!  That's why we suggested you consult with one. You will get all kinds of information over the internet, but if you want definitive answers - it's always best to see a specialist.

And yes, to answer your question, focal seizures can occur 40+ times a day. It's actually pretty ominous if you can bring one on by blowing in the face or at the ears.

I would still suggest you take this video to your vet and have them look at it. If he were mine, I'd see a canine neurologist just to make sure that all is well. But that is me.


----------



## Chaplin's daddy (Jan 3, 2011)

Thanks! I just got home from the vet. She checked him and said everything seemed to be ok. I showed her the video and she said that she didn't think that it was a seizure or anything to be too worried about right now, but did observe that he seemed to be really tired (which he shouldn't..he slept most of the day _and initially thinks that maybe he is experiencing a drop in blood glucose levels?? I gave him some Karo syrup when we got home....
If anyone else has any suggestions please let me know...I don't want to rush to a neurologist just yet.., but I also do not want to be ignorant to the fact that something could be wrong??


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

How much does he weigh?

It certainly wouldn't hurt to treat this as hypoglycemia (low blood sugar) until you know differently. Karo syrup is fine, as is pancake syrup in a pinch. There's a tube of vitamin and glucose supplement in a tube called nutrical or nutristat that works well, you just squeeze some out onto your finger for the pup to lick off or just squirt some in the mouth. 

The important thing to remember with hypoglycemia is that the sugar will 'temporarily' bring the sugar back up, but unless you boost it with a protein, it will go right back down. Those wild swings are very hard on puppies and can cause problems. So get some beech nut chicken baby food or canned dog food or even small bites of boiled chicken and after you give the sugar, give a teaspoon of the baby food or canned food or a few bites of chicken. That will stabilize the blood sugar.

If it is hypoglycemia, I would feel that you are lucky. It's treatable and they grow out of it. I have never heard of hypoglycemia occurring 40 times a day but I guess anything is possible. Seizures are much more ominous. I'd treat it like low blood sugar for now and then reevaluate. It won't hurt and it might help. 

Hope this helps and keep us posted!

Edited to add: Just to clarify - I wouldn't do any vaccinations now nor use any chemicals such as heartworm meds or flea meds until this is all sorted. (If then. But that is another post.)


----------

